# SMPS kaise test kare?



## linardni (Jan 30, 2006)

How would I check if a SMPS has got some fault? (Plz don't advice to try it on another PC)


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jan 30, 2006)

Use a multimeter and see if all the voltages are okay


----------



## rachitar (Jan 30, 2006)

If the performance of ur PC is good vis-a-vis no problems like arbitrary restarts,motherboard problems etc,ur SMPS is good
One way to maintain ur SMPS is to remove dust from the SMPS fan


----------



## invisible (Jan 30, 2006)

rachitar said:
			
		

> If the performance of ur PC is good vis-a-vis no problems like arbitrary restarts,motherboard problems etc,ur SMPS is good
> One way to maintain ur SMPS is to remove dust from the SMPS fan


Can we open the SMPS box to clean the inner fan?


----------



## defconfor (Jan 30, 2006)

check the voltage by the meter.
yellow-+12
red-+5
orange-+5
white--5
blue--12
if ur cpu is not getting started and u think that smps is the criminal, join black and green wire. if the smps fan stars, then its ok


----------



## harsh bajpai (Feb 1, 2006)

thanks for the info defconfor..


----------



## vishnu25521 (Feb 1, 2006)

if u ve ATX SMPS then check by short the green and black wire, if smps fan starts then its ok....after that  also there is prob then check the voltage by the meter. with four wire that +5v, +12v are coming or not if not then smps needs to be changed....


----------



## Andyiz (Feb 1, 2006)

*Reply*



			
				vishnu25521 said:
			
		

> if u ve ATX SMPS then check by short the green and black wire, if smps fan starts then its ok....after that  also there is prob then check the voltage by the meter. with four wire that +5v, +12v are coming or not if not then smps needs to be changed....



Hey need not to change SMPS, It could be repaired for max of 100-150 Rs
I had repaired my Spms once, but in that case voltages were alrite, prblm was with Capaciter which somehow Got "LEAKY"

Dont take HASTE decisions?
Give Reparing A thought


----------

